# Mass shooting in oak creek.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

What is this world coming to?!!???!!? At a church these guys opened fire killing 4 injuring 20 not verified yet but that's the early report... It's crazy how some people will do this kind of stuff. They must not have a heart at all. This is the 2nd mass shooting in a row so quickly. The gunman engaged the police officer on seen, he is exspected to survive. The gunman made a getaway and now the police do not have a suspect, besides the disruption of a heavy set white male carrying maltiple firearms. This is about 30 min away from my house so there's no telling what way these men fled to. They reported one for sure gunman and a possible 4 shooters.

Today I'm making sure we have our firearms loaded and I'm making my girlfriend carry my .40 cal instead of her .22 until these men are put away. There's no telling if they will flee to my neck of the woods. I'm also retiring my normal .380 I carry and have strapped on my .45

Here's the story.
http://content.usatoday.com/communi...eaking-shooting-at-temple-in-oak-creek-wis-/1

I pray that the injured are all ok, and that the men responsible are held accountable for there actions.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

A new report 7 Dead on a different news channel. Still not confirmed waiting for the official report.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

That's messed up. I hope no harm comes to you or anyone else and they catch the shooter.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Hope you stay safe. In Canada we'd protect ourselves with hockey sticks  I guess. But then on the other hand it is harder for people to get weapons to do this kind of stuff


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol it would be a sad sad day if they ever came to take away my guns, I know someone with a huge huge ranch that I'll burry my guns at. 

Another report came that they got the shooter, but there's still 3 "reported" I'm still waiting for the official report to come out.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

unfortunately this is a result of our society...people raising their children to believe that nothing they do is their fault and they should not be held accountable...it is always somebody else's fault...
not to mention that so many young people spend most of their lives playing video games that are extremely graphic and violent..and in many of them the bad guy is the hero...kill the most innocents and cops and you win the game...
our movies keep getting more and more graphic and violent.
and parents are too gutless to say no to their kids...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i need to be the one to interrogate the guy they caught...wouldn't be long before he named the others......


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> i need to be the one to interrogate the guy they caught...wouldn't be long before he named the others......


Lol! I'd love to see that.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have some really good pliers that are perfect for pulling fingernails out...
sloooooooooowly......
by the time i get to nail 3 , names will be flying out of his mouth...including dates of birth..all their relatives where they are now and how many times a day they use the bathroom...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Another report was out, they now are saying it was only one shooter. Police got him and he is now dead.

FBI was all over the place today including ATF. They had 6 blocks blocked off to Serch the mans house, no report on that. Police are saying they will give there official report tomorrow at 10am. They also evacuated 4 blocks surrounding the mans house. 

They also said that the man is not from wisconsin and has only lived here for a couple months.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree John, we need to torture these men. Not give them a warm bed, food, place to stay... It's pure bs that in amaricans only have to fear free living for the rest of there lives... Give me a box of ammo and I'll go to town...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I hope you guys aren't serious with the torturing stuff!! That would just make you as bad as the killer. You just put yourselves at his level if you torture him and that is not good either (and I think it's illegal, just saying)

Also lohachata, I play violent video games where you kill cops and innocent people but you don't see me running around killing people. Social media just needs a scape goat to blame all adolescent violence on. Normal people that play these games can distinguish between reality and video game and wont start doing these things in real life. These killers that we here about a lot recently don't kill innocent people because of video games, but because they had a bad childhood or upbringing. 

And to Correy1990, what do you mean free living? Don't loads of the states still have the death penalty?


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

You know it's crazy when you can't even go to a place of worship and feel safe


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

In Wisconsin we do not have a death penalty, there's nothing for these crazys to fear anymore...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

It's super sad watching the news this morning watching about this. They released some info on the victims, and some info on the man. Just a short breef was 40yo war vet, that just moved to the area. So far that's all they said about him. We are still waiting to find out what they found in his home. The media is saying he has ties to some *********** type deal but it's not confirmed. The FBI ATF and Milwaukee co. Police are speaking on everything now.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The media attention these sickos get gives the next one ideas. Sikhs have a peaceful philosophy and don't do jihad or proselytize. No reason the hate them unless you hate long hair.


----------

